

NASA discovers blackhole one-third the size of the Sun - acak
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/12/16/tiny_black_hole/

======
enobrev
It seems that it's actually 3 times the size of the sun rather than 1/3

 _While GRS 1915+105 is a black-hole pipsqueak with a mass only 14 times that
of our sun, IGR J17091-3624 is tinier still, estimated to be a mere three
times as massive as Ol' Sol_

